# www.dyndns.org



## pyr0t0n (14. April 2004)

Also ich will mit Shoutcast ein  Radio server von meinem rechner aus laufen lassen nur hänge ich hinter einem router zu dem ich keinen zugriff habe... nun will ich wissen ob ich das irgendwie umleiten kann nach aussen auf einen Virtuellen server und das sich die leute darauf connecten..... ist das mit http://www.dyndns.org möglich.... oder gibts ne andere möglichkeit...?

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## gothic ghost (14. April 2004)

hi,
über  http://www.dyndns.org und einem dort zu bekommenden Tool 
ist es möglich, doch der Knackpunkt ist der Router.
Wieviele Rechner sind denn damit verbunden?
Sollten es mehrere sein sieht es schlecht aus, da du dann eine
feste Route einrichten mußt und dazu brauchst du den Zugang.


----------



## pyr0t0n (15. April 2004)

also wir hängen da mit 3 rechnern dran und ab und zu noch mit nem Laptop.... das prob ist das alle ports zu sind und ich kein zugriff auf den router habe.... 

Da mein Vater angst vor HAckerangriffen hat lässt er sich nicht weichschlagen mir einen Port auf meinen rechner umzuleiten.


----------



## gothic ghost (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ie _
> Da mein Vater angst vor HAckerangriffen


hi,
vielleicht kannst du deinem Alten ja doch noch begreiflich machen
wenn ein Port  über  eine feste Route zu einem bestimmten
Rechner geht, der Rest  des Lans nicht erreichbar ist und so nicht
gehackt werden kann. 
Na und alle Ports zu ?   ,  ich vermuhte mal das er nicht weis wie viele
es gibt. ;-) 
Ist dein Alter beim Geheimdienst ?


----------



## pyr0t0n (15. April 2004)

Ne Ne beim Geheimdienst ist er nicht aber er weis schon wie viele ports es gibt...

Er sagt immer ...ich zitiere:

"Wenn cih einen Port zu dienem Rechner Freigebe und da irgendwer durchkommt , dann bleibt er an deiner Softwarefirewall hängen, geht zurück und greift meinen Rechner an...."

Also irgendwie unlogisch.... wenn meine Firewall hält sollte seine auch halten oder *gg* 

Er ist ein alter Sturrkopf...

Gibts denn noch ne andere möglichkeit ohne gleihc wieder irgendwo nen Server zu mieten

Hast vielleicht nen Root server und würdest mir was drauf einrichten *gg*


Gruß
ie


----------



## fluessig (15. April 2004)

Pech - aber vielleicht kannst du den Router tunneln über einen anderen Port. Keine Ahnung ob das mit shoutcast geht.
(Übrigens moderne Trojaner gehen auch über Port 80 - wenn dein Vater sicher sein will, soll er das Internet kappen oder zumindest emails mit Anhang verbieten, usw....)


----------



## gothic ghost (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ie _
> aber er weis schon wie viele ports es gibt...


na dann zeige ihm mal diese Liste  


> Hast vielleicht nen Root server und würdest mir was drauf einrichten *gg*


Ne einen Root-Server habe ich nicht, tut mir leid.
  Sollte es noch dazu kommen sag ich dir bescheid.


----------



## fluessig (15. April 2004)

> Da mein Vater angst vor HAckerangriffen hat lässt er sich nicht weichschlagen mir einen Port auf meinen rechner umzuleiten.



Ich bin sicher ihr seid ein sehr lukratives Ziel für solche Angriffe.
Wenn dein Vater wirklich Paranoia hat, dann versteh ich nicht, wieso er eine Personal Firewall hat. Es ist ein Irrsinn zu glauben, dass diese Schutz bedeuten würde.
Zum Thema Ports sollte er sich mal das ansehen:
http://www.ntsvcfg.de/linkblock.html
und sich da mal ansehen was da zum Thema Personal Firewalls so drin steht.
Außerdem steht da auch noch wie man seinen Rechner wirklich dicht macht.


----------



## robertino (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *hi,
> über  http://www.dyndns.org und einem dort zu bekommenden Tool
> ist es möglich, doch der Knackpunkt ist der Router.
> ...




hallo bei mir sind 3-4 pcs verbunden ich besitze den 4.pc also 192.168.1.4 . gibts da jeetzt ein tool bei dyndns.org oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? habe den router:zyxel


----------

